# Lexmark 1100

## mantis

Hi, i have a lexmark 1100 and have installed the required drivers and followed the tutorial on the gentoo site but when i print it says job finished but nothing happens on my printer? I've made sure the paper is in properly but i just can't seem to get it to work properly. If anyone has had a similar problem or has the same printer (even 1000) or can just help in general please do so.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## delta407

Try this page, it might be helpful.

----------

## mantis

Nope, keeps leading me around in circles. I have CUPS, gs, foomatic, cupsomatic, lm1100 and apsfilter installed. But still not working. :\

----------

## brian33x51

I'm in the same boat you are.  I have a lexmark 1100 which I'm trying to get to work and apparently all the driver does is pretty much make the head move a tiny bit and then the printer port pretty much just stays busy.  I wonder if anyone else has got a lexmark 1100 working at all

----------

## mantis

Yeh well i finally got it working, can't remember really how. But i downgraded to cups 1.1.14 and re-installed the lm1100 and used the ppd file from www.linuxprinting.org

----------

